# Like I can't see anything or anyone



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am totally blocked from seeing anything or anyone . It's like my eyes are hollow sockets and no one looking out. I can't take in anything around me. I don't know what I am looking at. I am totally cut off from rest of world.

Anyone else relate?


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

I didn't have that, but it was like i'm watching the world through one hundred glasses. Did you try any medication?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes I am on Prozac. So you are seeing through your eyes?


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

I can relate to that. It's almost like you're blind but you can see simultaneously. You look at objects but your mind is like have a delay in interpreting what your looking at. It's really can't be described accurately no matter how hard I try. Only those who suffers from this symptom know how it feels.


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes i can see, but the objects are a little bit distorted and a little bit disconnected from me and look too bright, but in general it's not too bad how it was before, at least look real


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> I am totally blocked from seeing anything or anyone . It's like my eyes are hollow sockets and no one looking out. I can't take in anything around me. I don't know what I am looking at. I am totally cut off from rest of world.
> Anyone else relate?


Are you able to describe this in more detail? I've experienced dissociative /functional blindness, but what you have described seems to differ slightly.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I don't have this symptom anymore, but I know exactly what u mean, quite disturbing and frustrating -.-


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I've had this or something like it all along. I used to describe my main symptoms as "Not being able to see what my eyes see." And it is the same for hearing as "Not being able to hear what my ears hear."


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I mean I exactly what I say. I can't see. I can't take in a room, I can't understand what ppl are doing in front of me. I can't see. I can't see the world. At least not through my eyes. And not anything like before. I can't understand what's going on around me. I am not present. I am blocked.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Good example, I can't watch tv because I can't take in anything. AT ALL times. I end up being very hypervigilent.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> I mean I exactly what I say. I can't see. I can't take in a room, I can't understand what ppl are doing in front of me. I can't see. I can't see the world. At least not through my eyes. And not anything like before. I can't understand what's going on around me. I am not present. I am blocked.


Apologies if my question caused any offence. I've have an interest in dissociative blindness, as it's something I have experienced as part of a dissociative trance state. It's rare to find anyone who has experienced a total loss of vision due to dissociation, so far in my search of this forum I have only come across one other member who has been through something similar, so I was interested to learn more about your experience of vision loss.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I've had this or something like it all along. I used to describe my main symptoms as "Not being able to see what my eyes see." And it is the same for hearing as "Not being able to hear what my ears hear."


Yes that is spot on! It's like the soul lost connection to the eyes/ears/touch. You know it's there, you sort of feel it but you really don't. So when you go through life it's like you have no idea wtf is going on, yet it's all right there in front of you and for anyone else you look and act normal. What a trip!


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

slightsparkle said:


> Apologies if my question caused any offence. I've have an interest in dissociative blindness, as it's something I have experienced as part of a dissociative trance state. It's rare to find anyone who has experienced a total loss of vision due to dissociation, so far in my search of this forum I have only come across one other member who has been through something similar, so I was interested to learn more about your experience of vision loss.


No no offense at all sorry i am so scared and frustrated. I guess another way of putting it is there is no "see-er" just as there is no "do-er". There is no driver therefore there is no one there to see


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> Good example, I can't watch tv because I can't take in anything. AT ALL times. I end up being very hypervigilent.


While I was suffering symptoms, I stopped watching TV because I couldn't keep up with what was happening or being said. I felt like i has to try to read lips to understand the words, and then I lost track of what was going on in the rest of the show because I couldnt keep up with two things at the same time. I didn't describe it as not being able to see, but not being able to focus, visual and auditorial (this lead to a miscommunication with my Dr and two full eye exams. All normal.). Wearing dark sunglasses helped me. I was able to keep my panic down when I felt I couldnt see by telling myself it was because the glasses were dark instead of freaking out about how my vision was "gone". It did go away once my sympoms resolved.


----------



## marc (Jun 17, 2016)

yes i experienced it 2 year ago

now i am slightly good cause of meds.


----------

